# parking at tunnel terminal



## hero (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi,booked to get on train at 5.02am in june can i check in night before say about 9pm and park up in terminal and get some zzzs ready to board in the morning
thanks Matt


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I doubt they would let you in & stop over; I think several others have commented that they don't allow it. You may, however be offered an earlier train?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Overnight stays are not allowed at the Eurotunnel terminal. You are expected to arrive no earlier than two hours before your train. You could probably stop at Maidstone services on the M20.
Gerry


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

As others have said the answer is no, the tunnel has a maximum wait policy of 2 hours. If you arrive early though they may let you cross early then you could stay the night on the French side before setting off in the morning. When the booths were all manned it was easier as it wasn't so automated ... if you go to an automated check-in it will just bring up the alternative crossings to offer you, and at the same time give you a revised price!
Lala


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Defo as above. We got caught up in snow and tunnel closures and Operation Stack on M20 last Dec and had travelled from Scotland, been delayed en route due to weather, finally were able to check in 20 hours late (by this time it was almost midnight) and we were shattered but they wouldn't let us park up even for about 4 hours to get some much needed sleep but insisted we should go through and find somewhere on other side!Which I might add we found to pretty much like a skating rink but made it safely to Rouen before we stopped.

Try Eureka Leisure Centre J9 on M20. We have used that a couple of times and parked in the Travel Lodge car park without any problem.

Sal


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Isn't it funny how different experience people have. 

We have spent the night in their car park on a number of occasions. 

We have got through and out the other side 24hours early twice now. 

We never arrived on time (never late) and have always got through, never paid a penny extra. (was asked to Aug bank holl last year but declined and went at booked time)

We always book for around 11pm and arrive at 8 and go straight on and over to France and stay some where around Calais depending on direction next day. 

If we were booked on at your time we would go around 11pm and see what they offer, then get to other side , park at Cite Europe and be able to set off next day bright and early. 

If they offer you a time you are not happy with just take the original one and go through barrier with ticket then park in coach area which will be empty almost and get your head down. 

Sorry if this isn't others experience but it is ours. 

Mandy


----------

